# Two leopard geckos both and accessories for £70



## GeorgeS (Feb 9, 2009)

Two leopard geckos which love being held daily. both eat really well and both growing normally. one is brightly colored and the other loves to be handled more than normal. both eating locusts and crickets and look healthy. comes with water bowl, two logs, heat mat and a cave.


----------



## emmagotgeckos (Jun 26, 2009)

do u no the sex of both of them,


----------

